# dynamark rototiller



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

hello i have just been give a 1.6hp 10inch path Dynamark rototiller. it is very small and is made by Noma. Model # E1O16O11 Code # 4073 Serial # S002540333913 when it was given to me he said it ran good but the gear in the bottom to turn the tins was stripped. sure enough it was the gear that is attached to the main shaft for the tins was stripped at one side. i need to get a replacement as i want to use this tiller. where would i find a shaft and gear like this? it needs to be close as i dont want to drive far to get this. does anyone have a used one or something?
thanks
melvin


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

being a murray unit, the ones I have seen and looked up for people, the guts of the transmission are no longer availble as seperate pieces. The whole transmission is the only repair for this (outside of finding a non stripped used one). The whole transmission was somewhere around $80-$190 I think, last time I looked. Your model isn't really showing up in the Briggs site though, so I'm not sure where else you can cross it at.


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

its got a tecumseh engine on it so i thought if i looked it up in tecumseh i would find it but nope. well i might have to see if i can find a used one.
thanks
melvin


----------



## millgap (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a Dynamark Rototiller Model #5345-4700, Serial # 6-474785, Registration # 5677, Heavy Duty Gear Drive 3.5 hp. I need to know the part numbers for all the drive belts and a diagram on how they are installed, if available. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Is it possible you can turn the gear around and use the other side. Not trying to be a wise guy, just a suggestion about something I have zero knowledge. Have a good one, Geo


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

well thats what i thought but i found out that the gear spins all the way around and not just have way so i think im just going to tose it in the scrap and use my regualar tiller. if anyone wants it feel free to send me a message.
thanks
melvin


----------



## bigman2899 (Jun 5, 2009)

*engineman*

if you still have that small danamark tiller im looking for the copling from motor to lower unit it's aprox 2"long the spline is like the shape of a stop sign if you want to part with it let me know thanks bigman2899


----------

